

Manifesto from Fugitive Former LAPD Officer Christopher Jordan Dorner /7648 - snake_plissken
http://pastebin.com/TAzPRfPy

======
snake_plissken
I cannot confirm if it's his, but, more significantly, I also can't imagine
someone writing this up as a farce so quickly.

Edit: NVMD, it is his. Legit read.

